# Calling all Tomcat owners...?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

So, with the possibilty of needing something smaller to conceal. Pros and Cons concerning the Beretta Tomcat...?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I only have 2 complaints on this pistol. 1 has the worst DA trigger in world and I belive its to thick for caliber and size. This is main reason I grabbed up a 950BS while back. I know its a 25 but carries very flat and is SA . I think 9 rounds of 25 will get someones attention. Have I gave up on a 32 No I'm looking at a Seecamp 32. Larrys been turning these out for years and price in reasonable today for the 32. DA all the way and a smaller package.Till then I make do for normal carry with my PPK/S ,Mustang or S&W Bodyguard The 950 for when I really need to be discreet.
I won't even look at the NAA Guardian to heavy and their QC is a question.Costs almost as much as a Seecamp . 
Just remember not of these 25's or 32 are a power house. My father was shot when I was young in a disagreement. Round hit belt buckle and deflected into upper leg. This was a 32auto ball. He wasn't aware he was shot Till my mother noticed. Country Doctor came to house They kicked down a few and he removed the bullet. Had a couple more with my father and left. Today would have reqired FireDept 20 cops Emt's and trip to hospital paper work and 1000's of dollars for same thing. Times are a changing Shooter never went to jail but did have sense to move far a way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

I own a couple Tomcats, and I really appreciate these little guns. I also have a Keltec P32, and I used to own an NAA Gardian in 32 acp. In the areas that matter most to me, reliability, accuracy, fit and finish, I would take my Inox Tomcat every day of the week. The only drawbacks I can find with there little pistols are the somewhat lethargic caliber and the thickness of the slide, making pocket carry somewhat difficult. All concidered, A+ in my book.
:smt023


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a Tom Cat in INOX. She eats everything I feed her. I have never had a FTF, FTE, JAM or stovepipe. She has always gone "BANG" when I have asked her to. As for the trigger just keep shooting her and you will get used to it. Not good for fat hands though, she tends to bite you in the web between the thumb and forefinger. When I have to wear a suit and tie she always comes along IWB. Just my .02 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have planned to buy one of these so many times. BUt really, I have been dropping my compact P99 into my front pocket quite a bit lately. I really don't think I would use it that often.

I used to have a 380 Colt Pony for many years, and I rarely ever used that gun.


----------

